

Ask HN: Apps that are Made in Israel? - creativeone

I am writing an article about popular iPhone/Android apps that are gaining worldwide attention for a popular Israeli startup/vc blog.<p>I'm looking for names of apps that were made in Israel (or by Israelis).  I have found top 10 lists, but am finding it hard to search for apps by the location of the company that has made them.<p>Hopefully the Israelis here will be able to help. :)<p>Feel free to shoot me an email.
======
creativeone
Bump! I'm sure there are some israelis out there. I may have to try this again
Sunday morning and not Friday afternoon. :\

